# Toot!



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Oct 2, 2014)

Good one!

I've been tooting a lot since last weekend's fun. And will no doubt do more of it after next week's reprise... and it's definitely not onions! More like the fumes from that place down below where we don't want to end up. If you hear reports of a toxic gas cloud over Inverness, you'll know who to blame.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 3, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Good one!
> 
> I've been tooting a lot since last weekend's fun. And will no doubt do more of it after next week's reprise... and it's definitely not onions! More like the fumes from that place down below where we don't want to end up. If you hear reports of a toxic gas cloud over Inverness, you'll know who to blame.



Will flights be cancelled (like the Icelandic volcano episodes)?


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 3, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Will flights be cancelled (like the Icelandic volcano episodes)?


Not necessary.
Just place yourself on a skateboard, and jet along on toot-power


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 3, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> Not necessary.
> Just place yourself on a skateboard, and jet along on toot-power



IIRC, one of the German words for "travel" (don't know whether it's noun, verb or what) is "fahrt".


----------



## Bloden (Oct 4, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> IIRC, one of the German words for "travel" (don't know whether it's noun, verb or what) is "fahrt".



And dad in German is Vater (pronounced farter) - those crazy Germans! Must be all that sauerkraut.


----------

